# Hindsight is 20/20; finding musclebikes back when they were easy to find?



## GMP440 (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone on the board have the foresight to start collecting or aquiring musclebikes during
the late 70's and early 80's.   Probably in those days, they were in just about everyone's garage collecting.  I bet you could find these in a lot of garage sales or even being thrown out with the trash.  You could probably get these super cheap or free.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jul 21, 2011)

As recently as the late 1980s or early 1990s I used to pick up Schwinn Krates at flea markets for under $300.00. (sometimes way under). Everything else was $50.00 to $100.00. I built a pretty nice collection of muscle bikes, and sold them all when the market peaked. I'm more into balloon tire now, but still have a few of my muscle bike finds.


----------

